# What’s your diet look like



## Spear (Oct 17, 2021)

Hey guys, 

I’m a bit interested in running some slin along with my bulk. But I do naturally have low blood sugar. 

My question to you is, what does your diet look like when running slin? Do you bring up carbs all day, or just around your injection times?

If you’re runnin slin, I’m guessing you’re running growth. How do you pin your GH in regards to slin?

Do you pin on non training days? What are your pinning times as related to your lifting? 

And most importantly, what were/are your results? 

If you don’t want others to know you run slin, feel free to PM me.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 17, 2021)

__





						Designing an insulin protocol
					

Hello. I am looking for knowledgeable fact sharing. I am a top level athlete .... historical world record holder powerlifter and IFBB Bodybuilder ... and I have been using, learning and relearning gear for over a decade. So if I am doing something factually biologically stupid, please explain, I...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com
				




This should answer some of your questions.  Do your homework thoroughly.


----------



## Spear (Oct 17, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @BRICKS. I liked your post with an example of how you eat post workout. 

That is the kind of info I was looking for. I have done a lot of homework/research, and am fully confident that my diet is designed well for wanting to run some insulin, I was mostly just wondering what others eat, and if there were any 'tricks' that some may use to increase carbs. 

Anywho, thanks for that nice response in the other thread.


----------

